# Elizabethtown, NC / 2 Male GSD's Dropped off



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

No other info other than they were left in the 'drop off' box at the Bladen County Animal Control.

Bladen County Animal Shelter
506 Smith Circle
Elizabethown, NC 28337
Phone: 910-862-6918

Please visit or call during our office hours of:
Mon-Fri 8:30-11:00 AM 

They cannot return calls if long distance. Best to contact:

Silvia Kim
A Shelter Friend
910-876-0539


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I hope they get good homes SOON. GSD;s have such expressive 
faces. Thos pics broke my heart








Theyre both beautiful dogs.


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Caught up with ACO Ted later today and learned that the owner of these boys has made contact and says he will reclaim them. He has until Thursday so please stay tuned, I'll let y'all know if that doesn't happen.

Thanks for being on the ball, Lori!

-Krista


----------

